# Opinion please



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Jax went back to the vet today and his infection appears
to be gone, both UTI and Bladder looked good. I told my
vet, whom for the most part I like, that I wanted to get
him neutered when I first brought Jax in. So today he
suggested that I go ahead and bring him in next week
to be neutered.

I told him I would call and set up an appt when I checked
my schedule.

My thought right now is, he's just been on a full course of
meds and I feel like his body needs time to get back to normal
before I subject him to anesthesia, pain meds and any abnormal
outcome that could result.

Am I just over-thinking it ?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would probably feel the same way. It wouldn't hurt to wait an extra week or two.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You go with your gut instinct!! You know your boy best!! If you're not comfortable right now getting the neuter, then wait! It's not going to hurt to wait.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

give it a week.  I got finn done by 5 months I think and he had started to mark in the house. Sooo glad I got it done quickly. Now if he'd just use the potty pads regularly


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

It won't hurt to wait. DH's male GSD is 8... Years. And we just had him neutered this week. I know with a little dude it's nice to neuter earlier so they don't mark. But I am sure a week or two... Or three, or four is no big deal.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I would wait if he was my dog. I agree with you - it seems like a lot for his little body.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't think it would matter either way. Neuters are a lot easier than spays. All 3 of my boys were back to normal the next day ( and we came up there to have it done! Stayed at my moms which was a new environment for them too). I would go with your comfort level and schedule. BTW--who's your vet?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I would go ahead with the neuter next week. I'd want to get it over with.
Do what you feel is best. You are obviously a responsible owner, and he
won't get anyone pregnant if you wait another week. By the way I'm glad
he's doing well.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply.

Pregnancy is not the issue, Mimi is spayed
and he has no interaction with other dogs
at this time.

Mel - you said your guys were back to normal
within 24 hours, were they sent home on pain meds ?


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Christabelle said:


> Thank you all for taking the time to reply.
> 
> Pregnancy is not the issue, Mimi is spayed
> and he has no interaction with other dogs
> ...


Yes. Metacam oral I believe. No sutures were removed ( nice) and the incisions were beautiful! Even though all 3 were playing ( they were supposed to be calm--yeah LOL-- for 3 days) all went great.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

I made him an appt for next week,
I'm crossing my fingers it will just be
an easy process.

Thank you all again!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Please keep us updated on how it goes Christa.
It will be over before you know it. Hugs.


----------

